# New design SR2 Case.



## douglatins (Jun 8, 2010)

This build is not supposed to have a SR2, but i want to build a future proof case.
Some renders of parts nos assembled.
Internals will be bought like lian-li replacent parts and MMods tray.







It will feature a 5mm structure, suck that MMods. 

Also, the psu bracket will be lian li, and 5.25 holders acrylic, the front kinda looks like an evil robot.... trying to decide. Also... the mobo will be upwards, raven style

Any recommendations? Ideas? Should it be wider? 50cm?

this is like a TJ11+700D+MMods had a spawn, at least what i am aiming to be, should i go with round holes?






RC Final





New render


----------



## douglatins (Jun 8, 2010)

Reserved for future updates... possibly


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## douglatins (Jun 12, 2010)

new render thanks don


----------



## douglatins (Jun 13, 2010)

Geez guys i'm getting overwhelmed by all the feedback

I am now working on solidworks to make the G code for the CNC


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 13, 2010)

Like the look of the new render, should be an awesome case when you get things finalised.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 13, 2010)

OOooooo Awesome. If this is pulled off, ill be amazed.

Good luck.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 13, 2010)

go with round holes, the square looks wrong imo


----------



## douglatins (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, changed the MID and front fans to 140mm and different holes, back is the same 9x120mm

Too lazy now to assemble the models


----------



## douglatins (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## jellyrole (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice! What program do you use? I wanna screw around with it!


----------



## douglatins (Jun 17, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Nice! What program do you use? I wanna screw around with it!



This one is Solidworks.

Just ordered a MMods HPTX tray


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Jun 18, 2010)

Whoa! 

Are all those round holes for fans?? That's an ungodly amount of CFM...

And 17 inches wide, that's wider than some cases are tall!

How much is all this gonna cost ya?


----------

